# Lightroom and the Mogrify plugin



## anderspetri (Jun 28, 2009)

Hi there.
I am quite new with lightroom, but i quickly found out that i need at way of making watermarks on my photos.
So i googled around ad found the mogrify plugin.. so far so good...
I Installed it as desriped here
http://timothyarmes.com/lr2mogrify.php?sec=install
Again, so far so good...

And here comes my problem, every i time i try to apply a border or a watermark to an image i get the message:
./LRMogrifyWatermarkSection.lua:475: attempt to concatenate local 'h' (a nil value) (1)

What am i doing wrong

Best regards

The confused dane

Anders


----------



## Gene McCullagh (Jun 28, 2009)

Hi Anders!  Welcome to the forums! When you get a chance please fill in your signature using the USER CP link above.

I would try reinstalling the LR2/Mogrify plugin. I assume you are using LR 2.x. If you are still on version 1.x then you should install LR/Mogrify.

If that still doesn't work try dropping Tim an email. He's very responsive if there's a problem.


----------



## anderspetri (Jun 28, 2009)

I dropped Tim an email, and he responded within 5 minutes, it appears that my problem was quite simple. I just needed to fil in a hight value, and everything worked as a charm...


----------



## Gene McCullagh (Jun 29, 2009)

Glad to hear it! Tim is pretty responsive and diligent about his work!


----------

